# Papier



## RDK (8. Februar 2002)

Mahlzeit!


ich brauch mal eutre hilfe und zwar such ich nach einem tutorial oder einem freien Photo von einem 


blatt papier


und zwar sollte es diesem standardklischée eines briefpapieres entsprechen, daß man mit einer feder beschreibt und das nur beleuchtet von einer kerze (also der arbeitsplatz nicht das blatt)

sprich ein blatt papier mit soeiner eingerollten ecke vielleicht etwas ausgefransten rändern und in so einem gelbton (den kann ich aber auch retouchieren) am besten von oben betrachtet, und nciht so isometrisch wie die beiden die ich gefunden habe

und hochauflösend wäre auch gut sprich alles so ab 600px breite



Danke für die Hilfe!
und ja ich weiß es ist ziemlich speziell


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

So ganz spontan schiesst mir das Wort "MAX" durch den Kopf. Da bist du unabhängig was beleuchtung, form, Material und Perspektive angeht.

In Photoshop geht's mit sicherheit auch. Nur ist halt was aufwändiger weil du es MALEN musst. Ich glaube nicht dass es mit ein paar Filtern getan ist.

Und wo man solche bilder herkriegt, weiss ich leider auch nicht. Hoffe ich war dir trotzdem ne hilfe.

So TheVirus


----------



## RDK (8. Februar 2002)

ich hab ein tolles tutorial auf ideenreich.com gefunden das alle belannge erfüllt hat


----------

